# Ravenor spoiler at the end of Eisenhorn



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Spoiler for Ravenor ahead obviously.

So at the end of the Eisenhorn series, theres a few paragraphs detailing the fates of the other characters of the series briefly. And there in Ravenors paragraph it mentions how he defeated the 'Heretic Thonius Slyte'. Now it was quite some time after reading Eisenhorn that i read Ravenor so i'd forgotten all about that small footnote and didn't think twice about Thonius when he first appeared in the book, but did anyone who might have read Ravenor very soon after pick up on it?

Thonius being possessed by Slyte may have become clear quite some time before Ravenor finally found out, but it's certainly quite a spoiler if your just starting the book.

So yeah, did anyone realise as soon as Thonius was first introduced in Ravenors band.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

Nope, I didn't catch onto that until the end of the 2nd Ravenor book. I remember reading the bit where Thonius does all that bad mojo stuff and then (IIRC) extends his daemon-y hand to Kara all "trust me" like, and it just hit me out of nowhere. I was actually stunned, a real slap from the hindbrain.

What did you think of the Ravenor references in Salvation's Reach? 

The whole "he died badly" "yes, but he lived well" or something to that effect.
.
I did like that the new characters both decided to read Gaunt's favourite book.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Really? I think i suspected Thonius as early as when he 'died' whilst looking into his flect, if not mild suspicions a little earlier. 

Yes! I'd forgotten about that reference to Ravenors death. Not looking good for him in the next trilogy (The Bequin Trilogy/Eisenhorn vs Ravenor).


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

'Fraid so, I mean the chararcter's narrative role was obvious from early on, yeah, but it'd been so long since I'd read Eisenhorn that the words "Thonius" and "Slyte" had no greater meaning for me for aaaages, and even when I did catch on, it was an unbidden sudden remembrance that kicked me in the back of the head. 

I seem to recall reading recently that the Bequin trilogy is actually close to the front of Dan's queue, at last. It's going to be excellent getting those characters back, especially considering where they were all left off.


----------

